

Why irrationality is a problem of incentives - philh
http://lesswrong.com/lw/296/the_tragedy_of_the_social_epistemology_commons/

======
ruang
To paraphrase, there is a low correlation with people who create value
(scientists, engineers) to people who reap its benefits, due to a large time
lag (although that may not be the case regarding information technology). And
in Western countries, people's survival needs have mostly been fulfilled. Thus
the majority of people choose to turn their attention to emotional needs/goals
(love and belonging, friendship, confidence) instead of value creation because
this type of activity gives them immediate (versus lagged) rewards by being
part of a larger social group, even if the activity itself is not rational
(does not create value).

